# jsp-Hosting



## p-flash (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

kennt jemand einen Anbieter der jsp zur Verfügung stellt? Bin beim googlen nicht wirklich auf einen gestoßen. Es sollte mindestens 100 MB bereitgestellt werden und am besten wenn der Anbieter aus Deutschland ist.

Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einem Anbieter gemacht und kann ihn weiterempfehlen?

Danke...

p-flash


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


p-flash hat gesagt.:


> Bin beim googlen nicht wirklich auf einen gestoßen.


Ich kenne ja Deine "Ansprüche" nicht, aber Google hat mir bei "jsp" gleich als ersten Treffer eine Seite (die sich mit JSP befasst) ausgespuckt, wo es auch die Rubrik "JSP-Hosting" gibt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## p-flash (17. Dezember 2006)

Die habe ich mir angeguckt. Da sind Teilweise ältere Einträge. Fündig wurde ich da auch nicht. Meine Ansprüche stehen oben. Also nicht wirklich Anspruchsvoll. Natürlich sollte php Dabei sein.

p-flash


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Dezember 2006)

p-flash hat gesagt.:


> Da sind Teilweise ältere Einträge. Fündig wurde ich da auch nicht.


Also wenn ich es jetzt richtig gesehen habe, sind zumindest die Hoster in der Preisklasse bis ~10€ noch aktuell.

Normalerweise hätte ich ja gesagt dass Du Dich mal bei webhostlist umsehen kannst, nur gibt es da keine Suchfilteroption für JSP..... Du müsstest also die Hoster in mühevoller Kleinarbeit manuell durchgehen.


----------

